# Bedienungsanleitung HUMMINBIRD 535



## Bajuware (9. März 2007)

Hallo Boardies!#h 
Ich suche eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für ein HUMMINBIRD 535 PORTABLE.
Kann mir jemand helfen oder vielleicht ne Quelle nennen?

Wäre super :b 

Bajuware


----------



## Bajuware (24. März 2007)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung HUMMINBIRD 535*

Hallo Leute,
Jetzt bring ich meine Anfrage nochmal hoch.
Gibts denn im Forum niemanden der über eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Humminbird 500er-Serie(525,535,565) verfügt.

Bajuware


----------



## allrounderab (24. März 2007)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung HUMMINBIRD 535*

klasse
würde mich auch interessieren.
hab mir heute das 565 geholt.
wäre echt super, wenn es jemand hätte oder besorgen kann.


----------



## allrounderab (26. März 2007)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung HUMMINBIRD 535*

hi bajuware
hab jetzt mal da angerufen,wo das echolot bestellt wurde und gefragt warum ich nur eine englische und französische bedienungsanleitung bekommen habe,
sie haben gesagt, dass die geräte mit deutscher anleitung ausverkauft waren. sie schicken mir jetzt eine deutsche.ruf doch auch mal an, wo du deines bestellt hast.wenn nicht schreib mir, ich gebe dir dann die nummer.


----------



## Bajuware (27. März 2007)

*AW: Bedienungsanleitung HUMMINBIRD 535*

Hi allrounderab,
hast ne PN.
Bajuware


----------

